# M&P 9L vs M&P 9 Pro



## TigerBlack (Apr 27, 2009)

So I went to the gunstore on saturday and looked at the M&P 9. And I'm gonna get me one of these. But wich one. 

We don't have a CCW permit or anything like that here in Norway so my primary use will be IPSC/practical shooting, in Production/Minor . I liked the sights on the promodell , but the guy i the store said the trigger was to light on it, and as such I'd have to go for the standard M&P9 or 9L if I was gonna use it for ISPC Production minor. 

The latter is about 80 USD cheeper than the promodell. But I did't care to much for the three dot sight compared to the "light bar" on the promodell. Also the pro modell had rear ajustable sights. While the standard had fixed sights (atleast it looked that way, I did't ask about that)

So anyone know where I can get aftermarked sights ?? paying over 300 USD for the store to get the sights for me did feel like a little steep. So I figured I could purchase these myself. I have no idea where to get these though. So I'd hoped for a pointer to a reliable webstore. 

Thanx


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I expect the guy in the store was wrong. The Pro is used in IPSC matches here.

The sights are worth the difference. Adjustable sights will cost at least $100 probably more.

Get the Pro you won't be sorry.

tumbleweed


----------



## TigerBlack (Apr 27, 2009)

TOF said:


> I expect the guy in the store was wrong. The Pro is used in IPSC matches here.
> 
> The sights are worth the difference. Adjustable sights will cost at least $100 probably more.
> 
> ...


Thanx  I'l check again I thought that was kinda wierd.

the pro variant is defently the one I'd like


----------



## TigerBlack (Apr 27, 2009)

Finally got my M&P 9 L a cupple of weeks ago and have had about 200 rounds through it and it works flawlessly, I've "feed" it Magtech,CCI,Fiocchi and S&B rounds and thus far it has gone boom every single time. 

The trigger needed some time to smoothen out, but it's getting better every time I shoot it. I'm used to CZ and Glock triggerpull and this M&P is way different. This resulting in the first 100 shots going low and right. But after some triggerpraktice with some snapcaps in the gun every single round goes exactly where I want them to go. 

I'm very happy with this gun and this summer I recon I'l put atleast 1000-1200 rounds trough it. Going to an ISPC training camp, just glad I've got a ton of reloads ready to go


----------

